# 200KG Flat Bench



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally got this so very pleased


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

You're a strong fcuker m8. Well done pal!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

You fooker :drool: well done


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fcuking hell! :thumb:


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one mate, just out of interest do you know how many you can bang out of 180k? I was really trying hard for my 200k I managed 3x180 without spot but then fell really ill, lost like a stone an just rebuilding back up now but strength isn't where it was still


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I don't like to ego wank but that's ****ing impressive mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

any tips on bench form mate? particularly bottom end of the rep


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Looked like you could have gone a bit heavier.

Nice controlled lift and no wobbling. Good stuff pal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You said you would mate, well done.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i think someone just entered beast mode congrats dude!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hardgain said:


> Nice one mate, just out of interest do you know how many you can bang out of 180k? I was really trying hard for my 200k I managed 3x180 without spot but then fell really ill, lost like a stone an just rebuilding back up now but strength isn't where it was still


Not sure what I would get with 180kg will probably start doing reps with it though as I have got 2 my goal of 200kg so dont need to do singles anymore.

I would expect 3-4 reps and you should be getting close.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> any tips on bench form mate? particularly bottom end of the rep


heavy decline bench has helped my bench loads and also work on getting tricep strength up 2. At the bottom just push as fast as you can and dont give in keep pushing.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuk me that's impressive, looked like you could have more.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'm a little way off managing that again but i am desperate for that 200k press haha fair play though! that 200 looked easy for you. Must be well chuffed with that. Proper impressed bud


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent bro !!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> heavy decline bench has helped my bench loads and also work on getting tricep strength up 2. At the bottom just push as fast as you can and dont give in keep pushing.


Good advice mate I think alot of people give up rather than pushing, pushing, pushing after all the spotters is there for ya (not that you needed it :laugh

Have some reps mate, look forward to seeing you rep with that weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent Jstar..very well done mate. Respect and reps!


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Strong mother!!! Looked like there was another 10k in the tank!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fluffchucker said:


> Strong mother!!! Looked like there was another 10k in the tank!


Went for 205kg after and almost got without a spot.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Well done mate super lifting there ,have some reps.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well in mate! Awsome!! Makes me look a right cvnt! Hahahah have some reps!!!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Waaaaa!! that was awsome! all the way down and banged it out. Great Job bud


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

congrats mate.im still struggling to do half that weight.i watched a dorian vid where he says decline is the way ahead to up your bench weight.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Awesome work mate :thumbup:


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That is seriously impressive mate, well done

Defo reckon you could've handled more!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

great lift mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

That looked so easy :lol: I can never understand this, I struggle 100000 times more than that on 50 a side, and if some miracle happened and I did get to that sort of strength I'm sure my shoulder joints would shatter!

Impressive


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Impressive mate - very impressive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

The control of the weight there is cock on.

Nice work.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

fooking animal!!! impressive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As I've said mate amazing. That was proper easy aswel no shaking, no pausing, just straight up lol. And no fcuked up face from what I could see too ( the one that looks like a 90 year old who has lost their teeth and gurning lol )

Would feel silly training with you struggling to do 120kg.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Waaaaa!! that was awsome! *all the way down *and banged it out. Great Job bud


Were you watching the same vid as me? There is daylight between the bar and the chest.

Excellent gym lift mate, you may be able to hit circa 180 in a powerlifitng meet which is strong raw.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Saw this on fb, fvcking good mate. Plus that gym looks awesome in all your videos.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Gud lift v wel dun!


----------



## Evo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very impressive, made it look easy aswell. Reps!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Looked strong - admittedly it isn't to your chest and that's the killer bit, but 200kg is pretty dam heavy all the same


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Strong bsatard!

Brilliant.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Reps and likes, amazing ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I love these videos, inspiring to us little guys.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

thats a hell of alot of wieght good going bet your over the moon im buzzing i can do 100 kg lol need to up my game a bit ..


----------

